

When Will We Have Unmanned Commercial Airliners? - hadronzoo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/aviation/when-will-we-have-unmanned-commercial-airliners/

======
anigbrowl
20 years after we get stats showing that auto-driving vehicles are safer than
human-driven ones. Though from what some pilots tell me, we could move to
unmanned planes within a few years, and keep pilots as essentially
babysitters.

